# Anzeige (Server on/offline)



## Crowner (6. März 2004)

Hallo leute, ich grüble schon lange dran rum, wie ich eine anzeige machen kann, ob mein Server online/offline ist.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
(Ich möchte eine Portal-seite machen, die zu meinen Homepages-Führt und drauf möchte ich eine Anzeige, ob mein Server grad online/offline ist.)
Und ich hab keine ahnung, wie ich das anstellen soll (irgendwie mit Pingen eventuell, aber dann antwortet ja mein router)

Greez Crowner


----------



## Ben Ben (6. März 2004)

wieso antwortet beim Pingen dein Router? Wenn du nen Rechner anpingst antwortet der betroffene Rechner (oder auch nicht).

Mit PHP-Könntest du es recht einfach testen, in dem du eine Socketverbindung zu dem Server aufmachst. Kommt sie zu stande, ist er online.


----------



## Crowner (6. März 2004)

Na wenn ich auf meine Externe IP anpinge, antwortet mein Router und nicht meine PC's und wenn, dann wüsste ich ja nicht welcher antwortet  
Ansonsten...?Socketverbindung? = Bahnhof


----------



## server (7. März 2004)

Wie kannst du dann überhaupt auf deinen Server zugreifen, wenn er keine offizielle IP hat?


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. März 2004)

Also wenn Du einen Server bei dir stehen hast, dann wird wohl der Router alle Anfragen auf Port 80/443 deines Servers weiterleiten. Wennst per PHP-Skript einen HTTP-Request auf deinen Server machst, dann sollte er was anderes als einen 404er empfangen ... 

Ansonsten kannst auch lokal auf deinem Server ein Skript laufen haben, welches abfragt, oder der entsprechende Dienst auch wirklich läuft und dir ein File in ein Verzeichnis stellt indem du einfach 0 oder 1 reinschreibst, dann kannst dieses abfragen .. da gibts einige Möglichkeiten...

Nitro


----------



## Crowner (9. März 2004)

> Wie kannst du dann überhaupt auf deinen Server zugreifen, wenn er keine offizielle IP hat?


http://www.dyndns.org
Dynamische DNS

Ausserdem was hat n router mit meiner IP zu tun?
externeIP-->Router
Router-
->PC1(interne IP)
->PC2(interne IP)
...


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2004)

Dein Router wird ja wohl keine Homepage hosten ;-)

Das heißt, der Router wird vermutlich ein Port-Forwarding auf einen Deiner Rechner haben, auf dem die Homepage läuft, sonst wirds nicht funktionieren ...

... ODER Dein Router ist ein PC, dann sind die beiden Rechner dahinter ohnehin egal.

Wennst Port-Forwarding am Router hast, dann kann dir die IP ohnehin wurscht sein. Brauchst nur die vom Router, weil er Deine Anfrage dann eh richtig weiterleitet. Aber vielleicht solltest ein paar genauere Infos zu Deiner Infrastruktur@Home liefern, dann kann auch leichter geantwortet haben. Ich für meinen Teil denk mal, dass die gegebenen Informationen locker ausreichen sollten.

Nitro


----------

